# What else



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

can i use to put at the bottom of the cage besides sawdust as i think one of my hamsters may be alergic to it as they are scratching but there is nothing on them like mites or any thing i have checked.
So what can i use besides sawdust . Thanks.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

shredded paper is good to use  if i run out of sawdust i use cross shredded bill etc


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

There is a bedding called carefresh, I use that with the mice as one of them has breathing difficulties when on sawdust/shavings it looks like pieces of the stuff egg boxes are made out of. When you say you have checked for mites, I might be wrong here but I thought they were too small to see.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

well what i mean is i cant see any thing and if you rub them between kitchen paper or some thing you see if any thing has fallen of them. 
Well that is acording to the net and what i have tried besides looking through his fur. Cheers any thing else i can use.


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

I use aubiose,its dust free and a big bale usually cost about £10. Equisorb is also quite good and dust free.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

There is something called Megazorb that you can use too which is fine. I used it for my guinea pigs once but it was quite expensive for the amount you got and using shavings worked out a lot cheaper but we have three large hutches.


----------

